# Maggette want outs



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Why dont we try to go after him?
He's a solid scorer and can rebound really well. I think he would be a nice fit a SF, we need a player who can score consistently. If we get maggette he could be that player.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

We don't need any more players who can run, jump and rebound but can't shoot.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

We don't have anyone desireable on our trading block. He's not coming here.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mags is a tough sell. I'd be on the fence about picking him up.

As was said, anybody else we bring in right now really needs to be able to shoot the ball. Ariza already gives us some of what Mags would and at a much cheaper price. I'd probably decline.​


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I'd much rather have Maggette over Ariza. With that being said Maggette won't be coming to Orlando. We don't have the necessary pieces, the Clippers won't take a PG.

Our best chance of having Maggette came when we drafted him.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

how twisted would that be to swap hill for maggette since it was hill/tmac that made orlando clean house to make cap room and maggette was one of the players shipped to seattle?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43818/20061219/maggette_would_welcome_return_to_orlando/

And what about Mike Miller? Would Magic fans be happy if he returns?


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Zuca said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43818/20061219/maggette_would_welcome_return_to_orlando/
> 
> And what about Mike Miller? Would Magic fans be happy if he returns?


i know i wouldnt mind,, i think he would do a great job at SF


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Zuca said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/43818/20061219/maggette_would_welcome_return_to_orlando/
> 
> And what about Mike Miller? Would Magic fans be happy if he returns?


I'd probably prefer Miller over Mags because his passing and shooting are much better than Mags and both things we could use more of.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

JNice said:


> I'd probably prefer Miller over Mags because his passing and shooting are much better than Mags and both things we could use more of.


agreed we need a person who can score consistantly, not someone who will have a good scoring game every now and again


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

JNice said:


> I'd probably prefer Miller over Mags because his passing and shooting are much better than Mags and both things we could use more of.


agreed we could really benefit from a guy like miller


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

let's bring back tmac too while we're at it. and of course get shaq to come after his contract is up. i mean, we already got ho grant back once. then penny short term. maybe dennis scott and nick anderson would like to run too. and ooo ooo scott skiles could be on staff too!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd love to have Mike Miller back under one condition - he cuts his hair or stops wearing it like a girl.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

:lol: just for you hobojoe :lol:


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Man we traded Mike Miller for Tony Battie. 

But i'd take Miller over Maggette for the most important thing....

Miller can play 80 games.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Man we traded Mike Miller for Tony Battie.


No, you traded Miller and VAREJÃO draft rights for Battie!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

man that sucks, mike miller is having a pretty good season so far, i think you guys could've used him


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

Zuca said:


> No, you traded Miller and VAREJÃO draft rights for Battie!


why did we do this trade we game up a great draft pick for someone who was averaging just under 7points and 7rebounds and under 1block. WHY WHY WHY??


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JMES HOME said:


> why did we do this trade we game up a great draft pick for someone who was averaging just under 7points and 7rebounds and under 1block. WHY WHY WHY??



We needed a big man, and Battie looked like a good pickup when we first got him. He's been preforming pretty solidly for us lately though. Much less frustrating to watch then usual.


----------

